# Music: Any Hardcore kids on Specktra?



## Mien (May 10, 2007)

Hey guys,
I was wondering if anyone on Specktra is into hardcore? 
(*note, I mean 'punk' hardcore, not trance/dance)​ 
_Some well known USA HC bands are:_
Sick of it All
Madball
Terror
Slapshot
Warzone
Agnostic Front
Blood for Blood
Walls Of Jericho
Hatebreed
BFL bands (Krutch, Out to Win, Wisdom in Chains etc.)​

_Some europian hc bands:_
Backfire!
No Turning Back
Settle the Score 
Discipline
l'Esprit Du Clan 
Devil in Me
For The Glory
Kickback
Born From Pain
I-Reject
Etc.​ 
Next to make-up this music is a serious addiction of mine.
I've been a HC fan for about 5 years now and go see shows as much as I can, wich comes down to about once or twice every wekend. ​ 
I started out when I was about 13 years old, being the youngest and also 1 out of only 2 females in my local scene. ​ 
I'm not really into _emo_, sometimes I listen to a bit of _metalcore_ but mostly I listen to _NYHC, Oldschool, Eurocore,_ _Beatdown_ or _Oi_ (wich is more punk).​ 
Would love to meet some HC Specktrettes!​ 
*I'm going on vacation this summer to Denmark with my bf, brother and sis, who are also into hc, and we'd love to see what the Danish scene is like, so if there are any Danish kids in here, let me know.​ 
xx Mien​


----------



## User49 (May 10, 2007)

*Music is great! I am a fan of loads of different types. Pretty much everything but country music! As far as harcore goes... the hardest i would go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*

*Rage Against the Machine* 


*Deftones* 


*Blood Brothers*


----------



## Holly (May 10, 2007)

I don't listen to hardcore, or emo, but I do listen to punk. Like The Casualties, The Adicts, Misfits, Aus Rotten, Choking Victim, Leftover Crack, etc


----------



## Mien (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for your reactions girls, although not really my style, your both naming some great bands there. keep on rockin'


----------



## Pure Vanity (May 16, 2007)

I'm really into refused at the mo


----------



## triccc (May 16, 2007)

I loove hardcore! i also love metal, punk, indie, grind, and etc


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 18, 2007)

hardcore = love


----------



## sharyn (May 24, 2007)

Not so much HxC here, more Metalcore, Death/Black and Grindcore... I'm a huge huge fan of Neaera at the moment, you should listen to one of their songs and I promise you'll love it...

I cant stand punk, indie or alternative though.


----------



## Amber (May 24, 2007)

Yep. Cro-Mags are my favorite band.


----------



## eighmii (May 24, 2007)

yeah.. I'm not too into hardcore. I like Norma Jean and He is Legend if those count. I used to be a little Christian scene kid when I was like 13 and I saw both of them at Cornerstone and CSFL like 4 times. I like He is Legend more though.. Norma Jean is too.. mainstrem/secular.. I dont know.. I'm not even Christian. I just like listening to more positive music that isnt all God this and Pray for this.. ya know?  
I'm much more into punk.. Like The Adicts, Vice Squad (yeah.. i like chick music), Exploding Hearts (more power pop).. Cock Sparrer. 

I also like rap and hip hop.. but I think livin in the ghetto like me you have to. lol... If I could marry Lil Wayne today I would. I think he is like the hottest man in the world. And hes soooo talented. 

Christian hxc, punk, and hip hop?! I know. Like I said. I'm weird.

Oh and btw.. Superchick is my favorite ever. Christian pop. But theyre not preachy. Just puts me in a good mood. Ive seen them so many times. I luff them. =]


----------



## kimmy (May 26, 2007)

i wouldn't say i'm a hardcore kid...but i know what's up. i live in the center of the west coast's hardcore hotbed so shows are pretty much a weekly thing for us here.


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, I don't listen to much hardcore at all, but I am all about the punk, I love most of the bands Holly listed, and right now I'm really lovin' psychobilly, even though I always loved it, I just love it even more now! 

I am all about shows with good moshpits, nothing makes my weekend like a show with a really good pit.


----------

